
Guido van Rossum – Python Language – PyCon 2016 - Buetol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgtL4S7Hrwo
======
tedmiston
Due to a bug in Speaker Deck [ticket filed], slides for this talk aren't yet
available, but will be here soon alongside most other PyCon 2016 sessions.

[https://speakerdeck.com/pycon2016](https://speakerdeck.com/pycon2016)

As a workaround in the meantime, you can access several decks from Google's
cache by copying a URL from here, then searching it prefaced by "cache:".

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?client=safari&r...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=cache:https://speakerdeck.com/pycon2016&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8)

